# TRAGIC Thing..



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

Tagic thing happened to my Ps. When I woke up this morning I saw the other P nearly half eaten by the others. I couldn't stop them! And after they attacked the one that was almost dead they attacked two other fish which I separated in a 5 G tank for now coz I don't want them dead. I have 13 Ps in a 60 G tank which sizes are 7-8 inches. I am so sad







..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

other pic.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Well your tank is overcrowded and I don't see any feeders in it. What did you expect was going to happen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> Well your tank is overcrowded and I don't see any feeders in it. What did you expect was going to happen?


 maybe you're right. coz i was not able to feed them for 6 days now, too busy with work and always had an assignments which were out-of-town.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah, i go by the 1 red per 18-20 gallons rule, sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

To keep 13 reds you need atleast a 220 gallon tank your 60 gallon tank is way,way to small.







You should have 3 in there. Also not feeding them for a week is just wrong. It only take like 2-3 minutes to feed your fish every other day.
No excuse. This kind of stuff just gets me.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The cross we bear owning piranhas instead of discus. Sorry man.









Moved to piranha pictures and videos


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ooops my fault


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

i have 7 juvi reds in a 90 if none get picked on or eaten, i'll be looking to get rid of like 3 of them due to overcrowding , that wont be for a while though still 2 inches


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

sorry for your lose but you really should get a bigger tank nice looking fish too AND WHY WOuld you leave him in there for your fish to eat him more thats just wrong


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't mean to be an ass or anything but, I would imagine that if you registered in March of last year you would have already heard about the 1 fish per 20 gallon rule.

Is this Grosse Gurke testing us again?

Honestly. 9 months at this site should have helped yu avoid the obvious.

But, if your intentions ar good get those P's in a bigger tank.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Another death related to pygo shoals


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

you have 13 ps in a 60g? you're bound for destruction.. upgrade soon dude.. SOON


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

i usually fed them with beef or pork's heart but i've noticed these past days that they were not eating much so i thought they're not that hungry and in fact just the other month i gave an advise to one of our members here who just posted a thread on how to feed your Ps. but unfortunately it happened to mine.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Your P's are probably stressed from being in an overstocked tank, thats why they wouldnt eat.

If you dont want anymore deaths I would look at getting a bigger tank of around 180-220 Gal, they should be happy in that, Otherwise expect them to wind there numbers down to something thay are more happy with, probably around 4, maybe 5 if your lucky!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Man, the 20gal per fish rule is rediculous. I'll tell you that right now. But eh, since you all believe it so much, get a serra, so only one per tank.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Man, the 20gal per fish rule is rediculous. I'll tell you that right now. But eh, since you all believe it so much, get a serra, so only one per tank.


 But surely this is proof that it isnt so ridiculous, he has 4.6G per fish, and they arent eating and attacking each other, sound like they are stressed?









It may not be the only rule that is always right, its meant to be a guideline. You can go to 15G per fish and they'll be fine, even less in larger tanks. But I think you'll find that if you have a smaller tank, and dont stick to around that rule that sometime in the future you'll have attacks and deths in the tank!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Man, the 20gal per fish rule is rediculous. I'll tell you that right now. But eh, since you all believe it so much, get a serra, so only one per tank.


 OH, and out of interest, what P's do you have and in what tank?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ViBE said:


> Man, the 20gal per fish rule is rediculous. I'll tell you that right now. But eh, since you all believe it so much, get a serra, so only one per tank.


 There's nothing ridiculous about that rule when you want to give your piranha's proper room to live at least somewhat comfortably. Of course, you can cram as many piranha's in a a tank as you want, but that doesn't mean they are fine or comfortable.
Imo. serious fish keepers also take into consideration what's good for the fish, not just what they like best themselves (this is a general remark, not directed at you personally).

Im sorry about your loss snowcon4u, but did it really come as a surprise???
If things stay this way, expect many more casualties or injuries - your tank supports 3 reds that size max.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> ViBE said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the 20gal per fish rule is rediculous. I'll tell you that right now. But eh, since you all believe it so much, get a serra, so only one per tank.
> ...


 well said







and those p's look pretty big to be sharing a small tank


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i have found that a bit of overstocking actually brings down aggressiveness by a major amount. but the amount you had in a tank was too many i think.

srry for your loss.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry bud ......But 13 in a 60 is asking for probs...









Vibe like Judazz said ther is nothing ridiculous about the 20 gallon/per fish rule ...
Seems like you need to read up alittle ..








I wonder how many fish you ahve and what size tank they are in ...


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

dude what do u expect u have frigin way to many P's in ur tank thats all ur fault...bad choice man


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

too too many Ps, good fish keeping involves keeping the fishes best interests at heart


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

snowcon4u said:


> too busy with work and always had an assignments which were out-of-town.


 thats my situation right now, thats why I leave them for a while with live feeders. But your tank is really small compared to their number. Well, sorry for your loss, I would just suggest you to have a 125g for your precious P's. Good luck man.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I have a rhom in a 35gal tank.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ViBE said:


> I have a rhom in a 35gal tank.


 what happened to the 10 RBs in a 20gal or something like that?


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Overstocking does work well with reds maybe 1 fish per 15 gallons instead of the 20 gallons...but to show there true nature as much as possible in a aquarium you should give them alot of room...Look at my sig. I could have accouple more fish in my mix pygo tank but they have plenty of personal room and I have had this current group together for over two monthes and I haven't even had a fin nip. Nothing at all. Its probably some what luck but as long as you keep them on a strict feeding schedule and proper stocking level you can have success and a peacefull yet aggressive shoal.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jdk79 said:


> Overstocking does work well with reds maybe 1 fish per 15 gallons instead of the 20 gallons...but to show there true nature as much as possible in a aquarium you should give them alot of room...Look at my sig. I could have accouple more fish in my mix pygo tank but they have plenty of personal room and I have had this current group together for over two monthes and I haven't even had a fin nip. Nothing at all. Its probably some what luck but as long as you keep them on a strict feeding schedule and proper stocking level you can have success and a peacefull yet aggressive shoal.


 Same with me ...
I have 6 in my 135


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

> But surely this is proof that it isnt so ridiculous, he has 4.6G per fish, and they arent eating and attacking each other, sound like they are stressed?
> 
> It may not be the only rule that is always right, its meant to be a guideline. You can go to 15G per fish and they'll be fine, even less in larger tanks. But I think you'll find that if you have a smaller tank, and dont stick to around that rule that sometime in the future you'll have attacks and deths in the tank!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for your loss man


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

You need to either sell the piranhas or get them a bigger tank NOW!!!!!!!! That tank is way to small for those piranhas especially with their size and numbers.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

this day was inevitable by how many P's you are housing in such a small tank...count on another fatality soon...muuaahhhh muuaaahhhh!!!

just kidding...sorry to hear...take everyones advice and get a bigger tank or sell lots of them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think tank footprint is much more important than th amount of gallons - does a 90 gallon tall support the same amount of fish as a 90 gallon long tank? Nope, it doesn't!
So in a way I agree the 20g-per-pygo rule is outdated (or rather not valid) - it's a guideline, not a rule carved out in stone. Again, footprint determines how much fish can live in a tank, not gallonage, IMO.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with you Judazz, the foot print is important, but a 75 has the same footprint as a 110 but I have seen a 110 used with pygos and given the chance, they will use the added height, thus increasing the swimming area per fish....

And I think this guy has heard enough about his tank being overstocked, no matter how true a that is.

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> ViBE said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the 20gal per fish rule is rediculous. I'll tell you that right now. But eh, since you all believe it so much, get a serra, so only one per tank.
> ...


 i was really surprised this time coz they'd been together for almost 4 months since i added 4 Ps from my last setup which were 9 Ps. but just this morning i put some feeders after feeding them with pork heart. i just hope nothing goes wrong this time.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry about your lost, your tank is overcrowded


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

4,6g per fish and not feed them for 6 days.......
















Jim


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I think tank footprint is much more important than th amount of gallons - does a 90 gallon tall support the same amount of fish as a 90 gallon long tank? Nope, it doesn't!
> So in a way I agree the 20g-per-pygo rule is outdated (or rather not valid) - it's a guideline, not a rule carved out in stone. Again, footprint determines how much fish can live in a tank, not gallonage, IMO.


 I totally agree with you Jonas.And i can say that from personal expirience.......
Thedisision on the number of your piranha is the most important for your aquarium life....

Jim


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

eodtec said:


> > But surely this is proof that it isnt so ridiculous, he has 4.6G per fish, and they arent eating and attacking each other, sound like they are stressed?
> >
> > It may not be the only rule that is always right, its meant to be a guideline. You can go to 15G per fish and they'll be fine, even less in larger tanks. But I think you'll find that if you have a smaller tank, and dont stick to around that rule that sometime in the future you'll have attacks and deths in the tank!
> 
> ...


















The only this is remotely possible, and I don't advocate it, is if there is always food in this tank. 6 days
















We have all done some stupid things in our time that we know was was not a good idea and I am sure that you will look back at this as one of them.

Andy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

hmm seems they took out the best looking fish







dat said, I keep a single caribe in my 65G tank (same foot print as 75G), avoiding dat kind of scenario.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2004)

thanks for the advises. it's hard to sell my fish especially i took care of them since they were just almost an inch big.
but anyways, try to look at my thread under Buy and Sell, Member Classifieds.

thanks to you guys!


----------

